# Laptop mit digitalem Audioausgang (Toslink/SPDIF oder wie auch immer)



## Herzog88 (12. Juni 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

ich habe mich diese Woche auf die Suche nach einem neuen Laptop begeben, was sich leider etwas schwierig gestaltet.
Es muss eigentlich nichts besonderes sein, da er hauptsächlich SkyGo auf den AVR überträgt, Office-Anwendungen genutzt werden oder Online-Banking gemacht wird.
Lediglich ein Detail wäre wichtig: Er soll einen digitalen Audioausgang für den Anschluss einer externen Soundkarte für ein 7.1 System haben. Die externe Soundkarte und auch den eventuell nötigen Adapter von Toslink auf Buchse habe ich bereits gefunden.
Den passenden Laptop suche ich allerdings leider vergeblich. In einem Beitrag, den ich über die SuFu gefunden habe, steht eine Beschreibung, wie es bei notebooksbilliger.de aufgeführt wird - das habe ich nur leider nirgends gefunden.

Daher meine Frage an euch:
Kennt jemand einen Laptop, der diesen Ausgang hat? Bzw. nach welcher Beschreibung in den technischen Datenblättern muss ich ausschau halten? 

Grüße, 

Herzog


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Juni 2018)

Um welche externe Soundkarte handelt es sich denn?
Sollte nicht die Soundkarte - da Laptop muß es sich ja um eine USB Soundkarte handeln - die Ausgänge zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## Herzog88 (12. Juni 2018)

Zur Auswahl stehen momentan die beiden externen Soundkarten:
CSL - USB 7.1 Soundkarte extern | 7.1 Channel USB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
LogiLink USB Sound Box 7.1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Soweit ich es verstanden habe, wird das 7.1 System an die externe Soundkarte angeschlossen und das Signal kommt vom Laptop über ein Toslink-Kabel, das wiederum über einen Adapter am Audioausgang des Laptops angeschlossen werden kann...oder doch nicht?


----------



## Laudian (12. Juni 2018)

Ich verstehe die Frage jetzt auch nicht ganz.

Hat dein AVR einen Toslink Eingang, oder möchtest du einen normalen Klinkenanschluss bzw. Cinch verwenden?

Wenn Klinke/Cinch, warum soll dann eine externe Soundkarte über Toslink verbunden werden? Warum keine USB-Soundkarte?
Vor allem, welche Soundkarte? Da sollte man schon ~50€ auf den Tisch legen, um etwas vernünftiges zu bekommen.

Und warum 7.1? SkyGo sendet nur in Stereo (2.0). Das wird der AVR für dich dann auf 7.1 hochskalieren. Könnte die Soundkarte bestimmt auch, wäre aber Unsinn.


----------



## blackbird (12. Juni 2018)

Gibt es bei Toslink nicht auch Einschränkungen bei allem über 2.1? Meine was gelesen zu haben, das Toslink nur bestimmte Audio Formate in 5.1 überträgt, auch weil die Bandbreite nicht so hoch sein soll.


----------



## Herzog88 (13. Juni 2018)

Ok, das hätte ich genauer beschreiben können-entschuldigung! 
Daheim erfüllt der Laptop die oben genannten Aufgaben. Würde ihn gerne mit in den Urlaub nehmen, da wir dort bei der Verwandtschaft meiner Frau eine Party im Ferienhaus feiern. Dort steht mein altes 7.1 System und das würde ich gerne mit dem Laptop verbinden. Der Ort liegt etwas abseits und dort sind leider weder AVRs, PCs noch sonst was vorhanden...

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus für eure Antworten


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Juni 2018)

wenn ich das richtig verstehe suchst du die passende soundkarte ?!?!
laptop -(usb)-> externe soundkarte -(toslink(optisch))-> Anlage

einfach per usb anschließen und dann windows als ausgabegerät einstellen und gut.


edit: 
grad gesehen die csl hat wohl auch nen toslink, ist aber nicht auf den produktbildern von amazon zu sehen, damit sollte die auch passen


----------



## Herzog88 (13. Juni 2018)

Genau so war es geplant  
Ich bin mir allerdings unschlüssig, ob ich beim anstehenden Neukauf eines Laptops auf eine Besonderheit bezüglich der Soundspezifikation achten muss...manchmal steht "dolby" dabei, manchmal "digital" und manchmal leider keine genauere Angabe...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Juni 2018)

nein, die usb Soundkarte und deren spezifikationen und ein-/aus- gänge ist es auf die es ankommt. der Laptop benötigt einzig eine usb2.0 oder neuere USB Schnittstelle an dem diese angeschlossen wird. dadurch ersetzt die externe usb soundkarte den integrierten soundchip des Notebooks welcher dann sozusagen überflüssig ist


----------



## Herzog88 (13. Juni 2018)

Ok, super, dann weiß ich Bescheid 
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, der Tag ist gerettet (und der Urlaub auch)!!


----------

